# Running Audyssey with my 3 tune frequencies



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi Chaps,

I have a question to ask....

As you or most off you may be aware I am making two subs with 3 frequency tunes.

Tomorrow I will be setting them up and re running Audyssey.

From memory I ran Audyssey first and tweaked if needed be with the BFD (although I have a flat response so the BFD is not required). What I need to know is which would be the best tune to run Audyssey on. I know that Audyssey tends to lift the lower bass region which is what I like so I don't know whether it would be best to run it on the 12.5hz, 17.5hz or 21.5 hz tune. 

Obviously I can't keep re running Audyssey everytime I change the tune on the sub which I don't think I should have to as I didn't when I had the SVS PB13 ultra.

Perhaps someone could guide me in this matter so that I know where the best to start is rather than go around in circles.

Thanking you as always chaps.

Graham


----------



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

Great news guys! Chris at Audyssey has confirmed that it doesn't matter what tuning I have the subs set at as that will not interfer with the Audyssey set up. Here's his response.




> Hi Graham,
> The tuning won't make a difference to MultEQ. It will measure the response of the sub with whatever setting you have and create the appropriate filter. MultEQ does not add any bottom end beyond the capability of the sub it measures. It will, however, fill in any dips in the response causes by room acoustics.
> 
> Best regards,
> ...


One more day to go! :hsd::hsd:

cheers

Graham


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

> It will measure the response of the sub with *whatever setting you have* and create the appropriate filter.


So should it be set up with your lowest tuning frequency?




http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ssey-my-3-tune-frequencies.html#ixzz12RZHAeRA ​


----------



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

Mike,

According to Chris, it doesn't do anything to the bottom end so I doubt what ever tune you have will affect anything but I have sent another reply to him to ask.

cheers

Graham


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Make sure Chris understands you'll be using 3 separate tuning frequencies.


----------



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

Mike,



> Hi Graham,
> The resulting Audyssey filters will different depending on the tuning frequency you select. That selection is a preference on your part so after you make it then Audyssey will measure the results and give you the correction filter for the configuration you have selected.


It looks like it he is saying it is more a preference on what you like then Audyssey will measure from there. So it sounds like I might have to run Audyssey for each tune which I can't do. 

Chris says that Audyssey doesn't boost the bottom end but I am sure when I was running sealed it did boost the bottom end as well as ported. 

I will run some graphs without Audyssey on first on all 3 tunes. Then I will run Audyssey on the 12.5hz tune. I will then change it to the other two tunes to see what the graphs look like.

I will then run Audyssey on the mid tune and then change to the low and high tune to see what it is like.

I will then run Audyssey on the high tune and then change to the low and mid tune to see what that looks like.

After this I can then see how each tune looks like after Audyssey has been run on all 3 tunes and how by changing to the other tunes without re running Audyssey look like to compare say how the low tune looks like with Audyssey run on it and with Audyssey run on the other two tunes and just changed to the low tune. If that makes sense.

Gonna be alot off fun! Graphs will follow tomorrow ish!

cheers

Graham


----------

